# Outdoors > Fishing >  Shit for a starter!

## Dundee

While milking the cows the other night a hunk of shit and tail hair wripped off in the claw of the cups.

I thought would a trout eat this. And saved it too get my boy too make a fly.



So brought the shit home attached to tail hair and let Dan Dundee work his magic. :Wtfsmilie: 

End result a nice pretty hunk of shit :Omg: 



So before this weather bomb hits might go and try this shit out :Zomg: 

And lets see if shit HAPPENS!! :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

what a crackup  :Grin:  you reckon the shit will dissolve in the water?

----------


## Dundee

> what a crackup  you reckon the shit will dissolve in the water?


Nah it was hard shit Pointer :Have A Nice Day: 

But the weather bomb hit the headwaters before I got too the river..SHIT!! :Grin: 

Tried it a few times so watch this shit (space) :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

When the river clears I'll try my shit again :Grin:

----------


## cardo

Nice one! Let us know how it goes!

----------


## Dundee

Gona give it a go tonight. :Wink:

----------


## EeeBees

What will you name this uddalee mooving plausabull fly??    D Pendabull???? :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> What will you name this uddalee mooving plausabull fly??    D Pendabull????


Piece of shit :Grin: 

But it worked.I don't recommend everyone fulling the Rivers with shit. :Zomg: 

If Horizons or Fish n game get wind of this shit the shit will hit the fan :XD: 

Anyway Im in enough shit  :Sick: 

Got too the river at 8pm had two chases what looked to be browns as they burst out of the water but missed the good shit :Grin: 

Just about too wind me shit in at 855pm when shit hit the fan :XD: 

Yup hooked one on shit :Wtfsmilie: I was in the shit as usual couldn't land it from the paupa cliff so had too reel it and walk the trout 50mtres too the stoney shore. :Have A Nice Day: 

Then I landed the shit :Grin: 


The shit still attached too his lip!GOOD SHIT!

The fly or piece of shit looked like shit by now!


Well the fight was over fish landed and will return the piece of shit too the creator tommorrow :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wildman

Very funny.

----------


## EeeBees

Excellent!!!!! Must be worth a pocket money raise for the lad!!!!

----------


## Pointer

Good shit dundee  :XD:

----------


## Maca49

That's a shit trout Dundee, probably taste like milk now. I've got some old copper homemade shit here I'll send it to that fast guy that's part of yr family

----------


## Dundee

cheers Macca  he's been a bit slow on the fishing front :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee you never cease to amaze me. (That's a good thing by the way)

----------


## Gibo

:Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Maca49

> 


+1

----------


## Scouser

Would you like to try a couple of my 'dags'....their GOOD shit....IMO.....

----------


## JoshC

You'd be in deep sh*t if Environment Southland down here saw you putting cow effluent like that anywhere near a waterway!    :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

SSSSSSSSSSShhhhhhhh keep this shit under your belts :Wink:

----------


## Scouser

Being a pom, kiwi ingenuity never ceases to amaze......good shit Dundee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Piece of shit
> 
> But it worked.I don't recommend everyone fulling the Rivers with shit.
> 
> If Horizons or Fish n game get wind of this shit the shit will hit the fan
> 
> Anyway Im in enough shit 
> 
> Got too the river at 8pm had two chases what looked to be browns as they burst out of the water but missed the good shit
> ...


Is this Bullshit?

----------


## stumpy

the moment you put the sparkly stuff on ,that shit became "the shizzle"

----------


## Rushy

> Is this Bullshit?


Nope, it was cow shit.

----------


## Munsey

This sounds too much of a bullshit tail too me ! .

----------


## Maca49

Where the fuck does DD mind wander to in that cow shed? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Nope, it was cow shit.


Bugger. Got access to plenty of bullshit but not much from cows.

----------


## Dundee

There is a lot of bullshit talked on this forum but that was legit shit :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> There is a lot of bullshit talked on this forum


No. Really?  Who by?

----------


## Dundee

Oh shit I dunno

----------


## kawekakid

Tendons sliced findly in strips but leave attached at top and fit a hook between strips work well for the hard to get fish

----------


## jord

Good shit dundee! 

This thread must have the record for the most "shit"s per post though, seriously.

----------


## Petros_mk

> Tendons sliced findly in strips but leave attached at top and fit a hook between strips work well for the hard to get fish


Ok. lets get some shit straight, that I am confused about.

Most of the areas you can fish its allowed only with an artifictial fly/bait and a spinner.
What constitutes an artificial fly? 

Tendon, flesh, or I don't know bread, or some fish would even eat corn carnel these are things that release smell to attract a fish... Would these be considered as artificial. This shit confuses the fu-k out of me?

I could even think of a way to catch fish with a small dead fish which would be on a spinner rod - it will act as a spinner but its not really a spinner.
Where do we draw the line (from a legal perspective)?

----------


## Dundee

> Ok. lets get some shit straight, that I am confused about.
> 
> Most of the areas you can fish its allowed only with an artifictial fly/bait and a spinner.
> What constitutes an artificial fly? 
> 
> Tendon, flesh, or I don't know bread, or some fish would even eat corn carnel these are things that release smell to attract a fish... Would these be considered as artificial. This shit confuses the fu-k out of me?
> 
> I could even think of a way to catch fish with a small dead fish which would be on a spinner rod - it will act as a spinner but its not really a spinner.
> Where do we draw the line (from a legal perspective)?


You will see in the regulations  FSB  Fly is artificial fly, Spinner, then Bait  as where the shit fits in there is plenty of that in our River :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

A fly can only be used in rivers and lakes with the F in the regulations,therefore you can't attach an artificial fly to a spinning rod cause it must be used on a fly rod.

Spinning is on a spinning rod with lures,soft baits or anything artificial like (Shit) :Grin: 

Bait is meat parts fish but only certain parts,live insects,dead mice whatever,corn and bread. Its all in the regulations. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

And if you "fowl hook" a small fish and he swims around cause you can't be bothered bringing in the line and something eats him that's your good luck  :Have A Nice Day: 

On a serious note, can you/have you used liveys? I take it they would work if you didn't kill whatever it is you tried putting the hook into.

----------


## Dundee

> And if you "fowl hook" a small fish and he swims around cause you can't be bothered bringing in the line and something eats him that's your good luck 
> 
> On a serious note, can you/have you used liveys? I take it they would work if you didn't kill whatever it is you tried putting the hook into.


I guess that would be bait fishing Toby but I can't be bothered looking it up. :Wtfsmilie:  I don't think so :Wink:

----------


## Jungle George

That's some funny shit right there, I don't care who you are!  :Pacman: 

Cheers,

George

----------


## Maca49

George of the jungle! Now that's some really old shit :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Same river tonight had an hour or so but no shit happening tonight. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Found the headwaters on my way back from the bush and  :Wtfsmilie: 

Never been this far "up the creek without a paddle"



Amazing how a big river starts as a shit creek :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

No pissing in it DD :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

Shit it was windy tonight :Grin:  Gave it a go anyway.

----------


## Dundee

Shit happens. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

You are a keen bugger being out in that wind Dundee.

----------

